# Coffee Scoop?



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I have not been able to find a single brand of coffee that still includes a scoop in their ground canisters. Eventually I would like to get a grinder and roast and grind my own beans, but for now it is whatever I can get as close to free as possible from the grocery store. But none of them have a scoop!

When did they stop putting scoops in coffee? One of my favorite things to do as a child (not that long ago) was to help my grandmother make her coffee. She would give me the scoop and tell me how many scoops to put in. A couple times I lost track, it was a good thing she liked her coffee strong!

So what brand do I need to buy to get a scoop? Or is there a place I can buy a scoop by itself?

Kayleigh


----------



## Chandler (Jan 12, 2007)

We bought a 1/8 cup measure at a Kitchen Supply store (or maybe it was Target) that we use.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, I haven't seen a scoop in coffee cans in forever!
I have one from a Mr. Coffee pot long long ago....
other than that I use a TBL measuring spoon.
I usually have 3 cans of coffee open at any given time (flavors, ya know)
so I have my scoop in the Folgers and TBL measuring spoons or lemonaide scoops in the others.
I like my coffee strong too.


----------



## NWoods_Hippie (Nov 16, 2006)

Honestly I can't remember when scoops still came in cans of coffee, the scoop I use came with my coffee maker. If I am camping and using my camp coffee pot I just use a tablespoon.

Margie


----------



## duinok (Feb 25, 2007)

Foldgers Butternut still includes a scoop, a red plastic one.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I saved a bunch of the scoops that came in baby formula cans back when my kids were teeny. One of those scoops now stays in my coffee canister... Know anyone who has a baby & feeds formula?

-Joy


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a coffee scoop--it's an antique now. 

I found a deal on 1/4 cup measuring cups. I bought a dozen of them, and keep one in the coffee, one in the oatmeal, one in the sugar, ....you get the idea.

Second hand stores are great places to find old measuring cups and scoops.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Hmmm...my coffee maker is second-hand but I might have to bite the bullet and and buy a measuring cup or the Butternut stuff.

I have a baby, but she doesn't drink formula. I do have a couple cans of it that we got as samples from the OB-GYN. I gave most of them to the local food pantry, but I have a couple stored "just in case". I will remember that if I ever open one of them.

Kayleigh


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

I use little plastic scoops from slimfast. They hold about two tbsp each. They have short handles, so easily fit in my cannisters, even when full to the top with beans.


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

chock full a nuts gottsa scoop in it


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Old geezer here - my coffee scoop is my Mother's coffee scoop and it was a cup from one of my set of metal dishes when I was a child. It's been scooping coffee for us for about least 60 years.


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

I think Yuban still has the scoop...My Dad drinks that and it always has a brown scoop in it. 

I bought a plastic one at Walmart for less than a dollar.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Who measures? I just pour coffee in the basket until I have what I want.

.....Alan.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Watcher48 said:


> chock full a nuts gottsa scoop in it


I heard they stopped putting scoops in their coffee. They started putting scoops in it again?

I used to buy that brand just for the scoops. I got so many scoops I started tossing them. I'm down to my last Chock Full O' Nuts scoop and wish I hadn't tossed the 'extras'.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I just use a rounded 1/4 cup of grounds per pot. Works for me.


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

I would just use an old measuring cup as suggested by others. Although I have a great scoop that I kept from years earlier when they did come with coffee.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I use the scoop that came in Countrytime Lemonade. I don't buy it, but I recycled for the boyscouts one weekend and found the scoop in that handy little plastic container. I've used the same scoop for a lot of years. It's the perfect size for me.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Why settle for plastic? Why settle for boring? Mine is a nifty plated silver scoop with a little beaded handle and an odd beaded point coming out the other end. The coffee has stained it a rich blue brown now, too. It's a beauty thing. I think is is supposed to be a jigger for liquor of some sort, I got it at a garage sale for ten cents and it just ended up in the coffee canister.

I've seen some small scoops made of stainless steel and cast metal for using in flour bins and such. They had some really small ones, too. Just look around, something will show up. Or you could carve a scoop out of wood or make one out of ceramic if you know any potters.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I use a little bent up miniature metal measuring cup...an old antique I found at a garage sale, and it has been the coffee measuring cup ever since.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

yup chock full of nuts still has a scoop


----------

